# filter not flowing correct.



## the-pope (Feb 3, 2008)

i have a 30-60 filter in my 55g and when i put it in... it was flowing very nicely.. now its barely trickling... i know its still doing it job.. but whats the deal? i took out the filters.. changed them... took out the actual 'canister' and cleaned the heck outta it.. its a hang over the back.. just not flowing.. theres no knob to change the flow. anyone?


----------



## lagniappe (Jan 11, 2008)

Check your impeller assembly . Perhaps something was spun around it . I have had this happen in my tanks that contained java moss. I've also found thread in my filter. Strange but true .


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Agreed, there's some piece inside the motor area that looks like a fan, it has a magnetic shaft and blades like a fan. That can get clogged up and jammed, or perhaps a blade is broken or it's worn down. It should be really simple to get to, but you might have to take the unit off the tank and over to the bathtub to work on it, depends on your exact filter model. A "magnum" hang on tank model, for example, you can just take the lid off, cup out some of the water, and reach in and grab it. 
Regards


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

I lift the actual little propeller blade and there is a small medal bar that runs in the middle of it. I take a pair of tweezers or a small tooth brush and clean that area. Also take a tooth brush and you can clean the area where the propeller sits in.
Is this a new filter? Until cultures develope on the bio wheel they tend to be a little slow. You will notice the bio wheel turning another color other then the traditional white.
Over time depending on how old it is, it will slow down a bit. The prices in these filters have gone down alot. If it poses more of a problem, I would just buy a new one.


----------

